# Hola



## EC-JTR (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello to all. My first post here. I´m Spanish from Gijón (Asturias), North of Spain. I´m a great fan to the history of aviation and aviation photographs. Your site has a lot of info and photos. That is great for me, I hope also to make some contributions to you.
Sorry for my non good english, 
Very nice site you have.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## imalko (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2010)

!Hola! Bienvenidos mi amigo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't worry about the English. Some of us aren't good at it either! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about your Eng-leeees. The mods will correct it if it's that bad.

Enjoy the place mi amigo !

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 8)


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Don't worry about the English. Some of us aren't good at it either! !



Especially me!


----------



## EC-JTR (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for the nice welcome, mates.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard friend. 

Alway remember, while my English might be better than yours, your Spanish will ALWAYS be better than mine!


----------



## magnu (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, friend. From the HEARTLAND of the USA.


----------



## otftch (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard.
Ed


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark.


----------

